# Pine River in St. Clair County



## cmwilson2308 (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone on here fish the Pine River that runs through St. Clair county and dumps in to the St. Clair River. I live within minutes of it, but have never fished it on the advice of my dad. I'm wondering what kind of fish are actually in it. That and I need to get my number of posts up so I can put pictures in my posts.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

cmwilson2308 said:


> Does anyone on here fish the Pine River that runs through St. Clair county and dumps in to the St. Clair River. I live within minutes of it, but have never fished it on the advice of my dad. I'm wondering what kind of fish are actually in it. That and I need to get my number of posts up so I can put pictures in my posts.


Theres not much in it as for steelhead or other coldwater species,you might get some suckers in there right now and maybe some bass later on.Theres so many log jams on that river hardly a chance any migratory fish could get up that river very far,You might get a mixed bag of fish at or near the mouth and upstream a ways.I knows thers panfish and pike in its lower reaches.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pike like CRAZY right where it goes into the SCR and smallies too, jigs, minnows, small raps(I mean SMALL) all do fairly well


----------

